# Yellowstone and Grand Teton legislation



## Viperdriver (Sep 4, 2011)

Not sure if anyone posted this yet. Maybe Congress does serve a purpose after all. 

Lummis bill seeks to overturn parks' boat ban - Jackson Hole News&Guide: Environmental

I'm crossing my fingers that common sense will prevail and we will finally get access to these amazing rivers. I know Yosemite was having a similar discussion recently. The difference being that Yosemite was willing to have the discussion. The Yellowstone crew seems hell bent on stonewalling boaters while they allow snowmobiles to run throughout the park. Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

Viperdriver said:


> ...stonewalling boaters while they allow snowmobiles to run throughout the park...


That's not exactly true; in Yellowstone, both uses are limited: snowmobiles are limited to roads; boats are limited to lakes. Just trying to keep the discussion fact-based.

Added: As I read the article, the legislation would not automatically open things up, but the parks could no longer say "we can't," and would open up a process of "how to" -- interesting and big news; sure to provoke!


----------



## Viperdriver (Sep 4, 2011)

Valid point, I should have specified that the current restriction is specifically for whitewater kayaking on the rivers which is what the new legislation is tackling. Just excited about the prospect.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Oh man super pumped this is in the works. I've wanted to get in there on the grand and black canyons but the margins for error seemed to small for me and I didn't want to make matters worse. Hope it opens up so I can give it a go.


----------



## Lando_Commando (Sep 18, 2013)

So stoked if this passes! That's right in my backyard! I've scouted a few waterfalls in the park that look good to go, would love to run them once it's legal.


----------



## ditch (Jan 24, 2014)

Write your congressman for chrissake. We might win!


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

The house just passed the bill! It should be introduced in the Senate very soon. Unfortunately this is going to be perceived as a republican initiative, so now would be a great time to contact your Senator, especially if he or she is a democrat.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Amen, contact your senator today!


----------

